
Alex St. John: I Apologize - Finster
http://www.alexstjohn.com/WP/2016/04/21/i-apologize/
======
gortok
Since the site is currently experiencing a Database error, here's the link to
the google cache:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:2Zf0Pqw...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:2Zf0PqwgCC4J:www.alexstjohn.com/WP/2016/04/21/i-apologize/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

------
minsight
Wow. A sincere, well executed apology can do wonders in patching up one's
reputation. This just makes him seem like an even bigger buffoon.

There was a lesson to be learned here and it seems like he's uninterested in
learning it. Or even pretending to.

